# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Se pone en marcha la Estrategia Nacional de Sostenibilidad de los Regadíos.

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aqui os dejo noticia sacada de ambientun.com

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*Se pone en marcha la Estrategia Nacional de Sostenibilidad de los Regadíos*

La directora general del Agua del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), Marta Moren, ha participado en Tarragona, en la clausura del XII Congreso Nacional de Comunidades de Regantes donde ha reiterado la apuesta decidida del MARM por la puesta en marcha de la Estrategia Nacional para la Sostenibilidad de los Regadíos Horizonte 2015. 

Durante su intervención, Marta Moren ha señalado que la futura Estrategia, que está elaborando el MARM, pretende desarrollar una agricultura sostenible y respetuosa con el medio ambiente fomentando el ahorro y mejora de la eficiencia en el uso del agua, la transferencia de tecnología al sector del riego, la utilización de recursos hídricos alternativos y la mejora de la renta agraria. 

Por otra parte, la Directora General del Agua ha destacado que es necesario garantizar una mayor eficiencia energética continuando con la incorporación de tecnologías y equipamientos punteros a la modernización de los regadíos y mediante el diseño de proyectos de modernización que consideren la optimización de los costes energéticos. 

En ese sentido, la incorporación de la sociedad rural a la sociedad de la información, favorecida por la mejora de las comunicaciones en los municipios rurales, permite implantar modernos sistemas de telecontrol como paso previo para alcanzar la telegestión de las zonas de riego modernizadas. 

Marta Moren ha afirmado que la Estrategia debe adaptarse a las nuevas necesidades del sector por lo que resulta necesario el desarrollo de aspectos tales como la formación de los regantes, la generación de empleo para los jóvenes y las mujeres de las zonas rurales o el desarrollo de la agroindustria asociada a las zonas regables, todo ello dentro de un contexto de sostenibilidad, para lo que se promueve mejorar la eficiencia de la gestión del agua y racionalizar el consumo energético de los regadíos. 

Por último, ha recordado que en nuestro país se ha realizado en los últimos años un importante cambio tecnológico, ya que el riego controlado y tecnificado ha superado al denominado riego por superficie. Este cambio ha provocado un fuerte desarrollo económico en las zonas de riego y una clara mejora en los ecosistemas asociados a las mismas. Por ello, la Directora General del Agua ha concluido su intervención agradeciendo a las comunidades de regantes su colaboración en estos avances. 

Fuente: Redacción ambientum.com

----------

